# Autocruise motorhome rear legs



## chrisda

Hi,could anyone tell us how to lower and put back up the rear legs on an autocruise stargazer,we cant see how to do it as there is no winding point as we can see,and the only way we can see is to crawl underneath wich at 60xxx is a bit of a problem lol,your advice will be much appreciated,chrissy :roll:


----------



## inkey-2008

They might have a 19mm nut on the side which works the screw tread in the leg. You have wind it so the leg retracts then it drops down. You then wind in down.

Andy


----------



## richardjames

What about a picture? I have some that you push towards the centre of the van and they drop down and adjust.
Are they like these?
>>>legs<<<


----------



## ingram

richardjames said:


> What about a picture? I have some that you push towards the centre of the van and they drop down and adjust.
> Are they like these?
> >>>legs<<<


If they are, they are like those on my Starblazer. They pull out against a spring and then swing down. Mine were mounted so they 'pulled out' towards the front of the 'van and it was almost impossible to do so without laying on the ground. I turned them through 90 deg. so that I can easily reach them from the back of the 'van.

Harvey


----------



## Techno100

*Re: autocruise motorhome rear legs*



chrisda said:


> Hi,could anyone tell us how to lower and put back up the rear legs on an autocruise stargazer,we cant see how to do it as there is no winding point as we can see,and the only way we can see is to crawl underneath wich at 60xxx is a bit of a problem lol,your advice will be much appreciated,chrissy :roll:


How old is it?


----------



## nickkdx

I had same as described on my Starfire and found them hard to use and not having clearance to swing them down. So I changed mine for caravan style wind down ones, which worked well.


----------



## chrisda

Hi,the motorhome is an 04 and the legs seam really far under,i suppose we can look into getting caravan ones put on instead,with it being two steps it seems very bouncy when getting in and out,as i cant see either of us getting on our knee`s we may never get up again at our age lol,,,


----------



## Techno100

Mine is O4 so probably the same type. You have to get down and under. There is a spring loaded button on the side that releases it then another spring loaded button lower down the leg that allows it to extend incrementaly so it may need some packing under the foot to get it tight to the ground. Basically they're crap


----------



## Techno100

I have a full width tow bar so I may try some of those legs that Richard posted, drilled and tapped to the underside of each end :wink:


----------



## Tan-all-over

We have a tow bar that passes right under where the legs would have been attached so are thinking off getting a pair of axle stands and putting them under the tow bar that goes the width of the motor home. What do others think. ?


----------



## lookback

When I had a Starspirit I used two of the following from Fiamma. They did the job perfectly. Just place them on small squares of plywood to stop them sinking into the ground.

http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/erol.html#366X0

Ian


----------



## dealgan

We have 2 wind-down alko legs. I keep forgetting to wind them up before driving off !

http://www.al-ko.co.uk/chassis-msl.htm

Edit: Ooops, didnt notice this was in AutoCruise section... mine is a knaus !


----------



## Techno100

> We have a tow bar that passes right under where the legs would have been attached so are thinking off getting a pair of axle stands and putting them under the tow bar that goes the width of the motor home. What do others think. ?


I'd considered doing that and I think it'd be ok

I made brackets so I could use the original mounts, clamp around the towbar frame and move the legs a bit further inboard. Mine came like this but they were knackered from improper use.








I carry a matt to throw down for lying down to press the release buttons.


----------



## Zebedee

starspirit2005 said:


> We have a tow bar that passes right under where the legs would have been attached so are thinking off getting a pair of axle stands and putting them under the tow bar that goes the width of the motor home. What do others think. ?


A lot of Continentals seem to carry small screw or scissor jacks which they wind up under their towbars.

It takes them only a few seconds and appears to work well, since they can lift the van very slightly on its springs to take up all the slack, which is not possible with axle stands.

We have caravan style legs, but I can't comment on them 'cos we've never used them.

Dave


----------

